# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Giant 20" x 30" inked map

## Ryan S. Thomason

This monster commission is too big for my drawing table so I had to ink it on the kitchen floor - I'll get another picture up once the ageing has dried.

----------

